# Need help with what to put on my TV during party?



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

We usually run a movie that fits with the theme... like this year we're running Killer Klowns from Outer Space (with the sound muted) since we're doing a carnival theme. 

If you don't have a theme, then I suggest you pick a movie that looks like a general spooky/scary type of thing like:

Rocky Horror Picture Show (without the sound, it is creepy fun!)
Cabinet of Dr. Caligari - super creepy and it is a silent movie anyway!
Nosferatu (ditto)
Susperia
Frankenstein, Dracula, Bride of Frankenstein, The Mummy (any of the old black and white Universal Monsters)


----------



## Chewbacca (Oct 12, 2010)

We always run movies that follow a theme with no audio but with subtitles on. We've done Dracula, Frankenstein, Zombies, Classic Science Fiction and this year we're doing classic monster movies, Invisible Man The Mummy and the Creature from the Black Lagoon.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I usually do movies too, I used to mute, but there always seems to be a group who wants to hang out and watch so now I leave the sound on.


----------



## nathancarter (Aug 7, 2012)

A slideshow of photos from previous years' parties, mixed in with other Halloween art and such. AppleTV and iTunes will do this really well, if you put all the photos in the right album and set it as your screensaver. (I don't remember the details, the wife is in charge of this bit)


----------



## ichasiris (Aug 8, 2014)

In the past when I had cable, I just put on AMC or something because they would play horror movies non-stop. People didn't mind the commercials, ha.


----------



## DexterSinister (Aug 13, 2011)

Maybe a collection of horror movie trailers? There are a few available on Amazon pretty inexpensively. I picked some up thinking that I might use them for a haunted theater setup in my garage. I preferred trailers over a single full length movie because the clips would be good for short attention spans and feature (presumably) the good bits without the long dry stretches of classic older movies. Also, the older trailers tend to have a lot of text/titles, so you could easily run them without sound. If you're budget is really low and you're tech savvy, you could download trailers off youtube and create a playlist.


----------



## morgan231 (Oct 12, 2015)

It would be better to take a movie that comes under the scary category. We usually does like that.


----------

